

Review my (first) site - TweetLast.com - cleverjake
http://tweetlast.com
Howdy all,
I just finished up my first public website, tweetlast.com. Its actually a couple of firsts for me. First twitterbot, node.js project, and (possibly) profitable web creation.&#60;p&#62;The website is an introduction to a service that lives on twitter. When you tweet @tweetlast followed by your last.fm username, it will automatically start following your top artists and sending you an an update on new ones as they come in. 
It includes itunes links by default, with the option to turn on Spotify links if you would like.&#60;p&#62;Any and all criticisms would be greatly welcomed.
======
ghiculescu
\- Tweets made by @tweetlast show up as "via node-tweasy", which links to
<http://127.0.0.1/>. Obviously that would look better if it linked back to
tweetlast.com. Also, it'd be nice to see which tweet is being replied to (eg.
<http://twitter.com/tweetlast/status/55169333579620352> is in reply to
<http://twitter.com/katrinacamerote/status/54695871744446464>).

\- I found the landing page confusing. The last.fm link is barely noticeable,
the "wait there's more" bit appears too soon. I spent the first few seconds
gawping at the large text, and then the additional text appeared and I was
confused, as if there was something I might have missed before that text
showed up. I'd just leave it there from the start.

\- Speaking of links on the landing page, please reformat the link to
@tweetlast. It's currently pointing to <http://twitter.com/#!/tweetlast> \-
remove the #! bit.

\- I'd have liked a link that opens a new window from which you can tweet
directly inside the landing page, the same way you have on the commands page.
Otherwise you're just driving me away from your website.

\- The biggest issue I have with this, though, is that it recommends artists
and not albums. I know the last.fm API doesn't do album recommended albums but
I'd still prefer if the service recommended the band's most popular album,
over forcing me to choose one (logic is that if I've never heard them before
I'll just choose their #1 album on last.fm anyway). I'm working on something
similar to this, but emailed based, I'll post it on HN when I have something a
bit more functional to show.

~~~
cleverjake
First of all, thank you very much for the in depth feedback. 1 - changed the
name and the url. appreciate the pointing-out 2 - it apears on rollover of the
blackbox, thoguh I agree it is probably confusing. I just liked the idea of a
"surprise" element to it. The links the top are mostly there for people who
are unfamiliar with the service. Since it is really a product for people who
are already using it, I didnt want to emphasize the links too much. 3 - done.
4 - the "tweet" link does just that. Though perhaps I could have a "try it
now"? 5 - Excited to see it, feel free to pm me when it is posted =]

~~~
ghiculescu
> 4 - the "tweet" link does just that. Though perhaps I could have a "try it
> now"?

I think that's a good idea. Obviously, I didn't even notice that the word
tweet was a link; it really doesn't stand out.

------
logos
Don't look too good at 1920 × 1080, copied bg image :D

~~~
cleverjake
yikes! thought I pushed that fix before submitting. thanks for pointing it out
- fixed =]

------
katrinacamerote
this looks awesome, really excited to check it.

